# Sirius XM Preparing Bankruptsy Filing



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Looks like the drama is getting deeper after Charlie got rebuffed in his offer for Sirius XM.

http://www.reuters.com/article/busi...Type=RSS&feedName=businessNews&rpc=23&sp=true

..Doyle


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Doyle, how soon do you think we have for Sirius? I noticed this morning Magic Matt on the 70's didn't have his pep today. I get Sirius through E. I think this is bad news since we need an alternative to fm. Cause where i live Omaha doesn't have much to offer. I was thinking about getting a home unit for Sirius but am not sure now. Max.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

Personally the merger was terrible in my opinion and a few channels that alot of people liked got axed. I personally had 4 drop off the map so I called and canceled, and I am guessing I was not the only one. To compound the situation is slow new car sales which means alot less new subscribers and lets face it, with the economy the way it is many people with start dropping these luxuries. The FM in my area is not bad at all so I don't miss it all that much.

Just my .02 cents


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Ghost - what FM do you like in Philly? Other than WXPN, what is there?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please direct conversation to the other thread about the potential bankruptcy.


----------

